# Boat Of Garten Golf Club



## patricks148 (May 17, 2019)

Played here yesterday afternoon.


----------



## IanG (May 17, 2019)

Always a nice walk - especially in that weather.


----------



## Duckster (May 17, 2019)

Definately going to try to play here when I'm in Grantown next month.  Looks beautiful!  Great pictures!


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2019)

Took loads. these where the worst, could get the others to attach.

Greens were very slow though, growing season still not started there yet


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 23, 2019)

Where's the boat?


----------



## DRW (May 23, 2019)

Any pictures I can focus on, without my eyes going burly

Looks nice


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2019)

DRW said:



			Any pictures I can focus on, without my eyes going burly

Looks nice 

Click to expand...

took a fair few, but they just wouldn't load.

well worth a visit if you were up here, only after all the links courses though


----------



## Twire (May 26, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			took a fair few, but they just wouldn't load.

well worth a visit if you were up here, only after all the links courses though

Click to expand...


Played it in October 2017 and was bitterly disappointed.  The condition was awful,  it had more sand on the tees and greens than in the bunkers. I wouldn't rush back and I'd never stay in the boat again if you paid me.


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2019)

Twire said:



			Played it in October 2017 and was bitterly disappointed.  The condition was awful,  it had more sand on the tees and greens than in the bunkers. I wouldn't rush back and I'd never stay in the boat again if you paid me.
		
Click to expand...

i would suggest playing in summer TBH. def would not go there in Oct.

June to Aug, you have to remember where it is after all


----------



## Backache (Jun 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i would suggest playing in summer TBH. def would not go there in Oct.

June to Aug, you have to remember where it is after all
		
Click to expand...

I guess it varies from year to year I played it mid september 2016 and had fabulous conditions.Firm fairways and good greens.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2019)

Backache said:



			I guess it varies from year to year I played it mid september 2016 and had fabulous conditions.Firm fairways and good greens.
		
Click to expand...

sure but if you go to places like this out of season, you can't expect the courses to be in A1 condition.

Remember when we had a meet here at the end of March in 2010 after the Big Castle Stuart opening. a few were unhappy with the condition then, but even the week before it had been under 4 foot of Snow, there was even a train derailed due to a snow drift in Carrbridge some 3 miles away


----------



## Andy (Jun 3, 2019)

Great course and has been in awesome condition when we've played it.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 6, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			Where's the boat?
		
Click to expand...

They've had a bridge for a while on the adjacent River Spey! Used to be a historical crossing point.

Love the course, good challenge and not overly long like newish Spey Valley course a few miles away. Growing up nearby our golf seasons were shortish but we had skiing in winter instead. Not much in the village bar the Steam Railway but you're in the Cairngorms National Park with a lot of outdoorsy stuff to do. Kinchurdy Road in Boat of Garten would be one of my 'if I could afford it' places to stay in UK, beautiful setting. Locals call it Millionaires Row.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			They've had a bridge for a while on the adjacent River Spey! Used to be a historical crossing point.

Love the course, good challenge and not overly long like newish Spey Valley course a few miles away. Growing up nearby our golf seasons were shortish but we had skiing in winter instead. Not much in the village bar the Steam Railway but you're in the Cairngorms National Park with a lot of outdoorsy stuff to do. Kinchurdy Road in Boat of Garten would be one of my 'if I could afford it' places to stay in UK, beautiful setting. Locals call it Millionaires Row.
		
Click to expand...

yep some nice Houses down that road, not sure i would want to live there though


----------

